# New TT owner, advise please...



## jaymab (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi all, newbie tt owner here.
I've always wanted one and finally taken the plunge.
I have had my nogaro blue 2001 225 tt for a few weeks now, and love it. It's a bit high on the miles but has been well looked after and serviced well.
The first week my remote failed, but with a bit of tinkering and new batteries it finally came back to life. Second week my brake light switch failed and luckily this was cheap and an easy repair to do. I had a couple of weeks happily driving around then this week noticed my air bag light would come on when I started the car and flicker for a couple of miles before going out. Today my orange engine management light has started to come on when I start the car and stays on. The car still drives as it should and doesn't miss a beat. I've read a few posts on here regarding water ingress, could this be my problem as its peppered it down for the last two days?
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated as I don't want to fork out loads to Audi for tests when there seems to be nothing wrong. 
Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jaymab said:


> Hi all, newbie tt owner here.
> I've always wanted one and finally taken the plunge.
> I have had my nogaro blue 2001 225 tt for a few weeks now, and love it. It's a bit high on the miles but has been well looked after and serviced well.
> The first week my remote failed, but with a bit of tinkering and new batteries it finally came back to life. Second week my brake light switch failed and luckily this was cheap and an easy repair to do. I had a couple of weeks happily driving around then this week noticed my air bag light would come on when I started the car and flicker for a couple of miles before going out. Today my orange engine management light has started to come on when I start the car and stays on. The car still drives as it should and doesn't miss a beat. I've read a few posts on here regarding water ingress, could this be my problem as its peppered it down for the last two days?
> ...


Hi Jay,

welcome to THE forum  
Sorry I'm not much help with tthe problems you incur but I'm sure some of the techie guys will be here soon to answer your questions


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Where abouts are you?

You could really do with getting someone be it a member or local garage to scan the car with vagcom to see what faults its shows


----------



## jaymab (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Matt, thanks for your reply.
I live in North Nottinghamshire near Mansfield.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

jaymab said:


> Hi Matt, thanks for your reply.
> I live in North Nottinghamshire near Mansfield.


Not far from Nem then - check out the TTOC Events board, he organises meets most months and I'm sure someone will be along with Vagcom


----------



## jaymab (Nov 3, 2008)

R6B TT said:


> jaymab said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Matt, thanks for your reply.
> ...


Will do, Thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hi and welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

